# elderly couple



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2015)

An elderly couple are driving across the country. The woman is driving when she gets pulled over by the highway patrol.

The officer says, "Ma'am did you know you were speeding?"

The woman, hard of hearing, turns to her husband and asks, "What did he say?"

The old man yells, "He says you were speeding!"

The patrolman asks her, "May I see your license?"

The woman turns to her husband once again. "What did he say?"

The old man yells, "He wants to see your license!"

The woman gives the officer her license. The patrolman looks it over and says with a smile to the old man, "Tallahassee, Florida, huh? I had a blind date once with a gal from there. Worst piece of ass I've ever had."

The woman turns to her husband. "What did he say?"

The old man yells, "He said he thinks he knows you!"


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2015)

Good one


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Funny

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

OUCH!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

LMAO! That's funny!  

Ryan


----------



## tbern (Nov 14, 2022)

Lol!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 14, 2022)

An oldie, but a goodie...


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ha! I liked it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 14, 2022)

Good one, love it! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2022)

Good one. LMAO.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 16, 2022)

LMAO!  Good one.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 16, 2022)

thats a good one!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2022)

Good one Joe good thing she couldn't read lips.

Warren


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Nov 16, 2022)

nice!!!!!


----------

